# UKECRF E-cig Research



## fbb1964 (21/4/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/health-studies/2021-04-20_ukecrf-e-cig-research.html

*UKECRF E-cig Research*
Posted 20th April 2021 by Dave Cross





The UK E-Cigarette Research Forum (UKECRF) is an initiative developed by Cancer Research UK in partnership with Public Health England (PHE) and the UK Centre for Tobacco and Alcohol Studies (UKCTAS). Among other things, it brings together genuine experts to look at research related to vaping and tobacco harm reduction.
The UKECRF [link] provides monthly updates aiming giving an overview of new vape. They are aimed at researchers, policy makers, health professionals and anyone else with an interest in tobacco harm reduction. The authors point out that the studies they present are but a snapshot of all the papers published over the last month.

*Do the associations between the use of electronic cigarettes and smoking reduction or cessation attempt persist after several years of use? [link]*
The French team examined whether the time spent vaping could be associated with smoking reduction or a smoking cessation attempt.

They concluded that e-cigarette use was associated with smoking reduction and cessation attempt for individuals who have used them for less than a year. They anticipate that greater benefits “_are expected to occur with a longer duration of use_.”

UKECRF noted: “_All current e-cigarettes users, regardless of length of time of use, and including those who started using them again after a period of discontinuation, had an increased likelihood of reducing the number of cigarettes smoked per day compared with those who had never used e-cigarettes_.”

It added that this was an observational study and motives for e-cigarette use were not recorded. Also, the cohort is not representative of the general population.

*The time course of compensatory puffing with an electronic cigarette [link]*
The research team included Dr Sharon Cox of University College London and London South Bank University’s Lynne Dawkins. They conducted a secondary analysis of their published data demonstrating compensatory vaping behaviour – when vapers vape more to make up for insufficient nicotine delivery due to weak liquid or poor quality equipment.

They concluded: “_Under fixed power conditions (4.0V/10W), vapers appear to compensate for poor nicotine delivery by taking longer puffs and this compensatory puffing appears to be maintained over time_.”

UKECRF noted: “_This study only included a relatively small sample of experienced and exclusive e-cigarette users. This sample may not be representative of all e-cigarette users._

_“Participants in this study had to switch between the four conditions consecutively. This may not represent transitions in real life, nor be applicable to more gradual transitions or longer-term use_.”

*User pathways of e-cigarette use to support long term tobacco smoking relapse prevention [link]*
Caitlin Notley, Emma Ward, Lynne Dawkins, and Richard Holland looked at whether long-term e-cig use sustained a concurrent smoking habit or increased a likelihood to relapse back to smoking. They concluded from their sample of UK vapers that long-term vaping was perceived to be helpful in preventing a relapse back to using cigarettes.

UKECRF noted that the sample was “_predominantly younger, white and had higher socioeconomic status_” and therefore “_may not be generalisable to the wider population_”.

Other studies this month:

*Patterns of use*

Association between bullying victimization and e-cigarette use among German students.
The Era of E-Cigarettes: A Cross-Sectional Study of Vaping Preferences, Reasons for Use and Withdrawal Symptoms Among Current E-Cigarette Users in the United Arab Emirates.
Electronic Cigarette Use and Its Relationship with Smoking and Alcohol and Illicit Drug Consumption among Romanian University Students.
Developing a targeted e-cigarette health communication campaign for college students.
Shared environmental influences on electronic cigarette use among adolescent and young adult females.
Indicators of dependence and efforts to quit vaping and smoking among youth in Canada, England and the USA.
The time course of compensatory puffing with an electronic cigarette: Secondary analysis of real-world puffing data with high and low nicotine concentration under fixed and adjustable power settings.
Geospatial spread of e-cigarette vape shops in South Africa and the relationship with tobacco product use among adults.
Perceptions, symptoms, and practices of electronic cigarette users: Descriptive analysis and validation of Arabic short form vaping consequences questionnaire.
Association of device type, flavours and vaping behaviour with tobacco product transitions among adult electronic cigarette users in the USA.
Use of E-cigarettes and Other Tobacco Products and Progression to Daily Cigarette Smoking.
Incarceration exposure and electronic cigarette use during pregnancy: Findings from the pregnancy risk assessment monitoring system, 2016-2018.
*Perception*

Study on E-Cigarettes and Pregnancy (STEP) - Results of a Mixed Methods Study on Risk Perception of E-Cigarette Use During Pregnancy.
Primary Care Physician Perspectives on Recommending E-cigarettes to Smokers: a Best-Worst Discrete Choice Experiment.
Perception of adults toward electronic cigarettes: a cross-sectional study from Jordan.
Do health halos and conspicuous consumption influence the appeal and risk perceptions of e-cigarettes among young Cambodian men?
Associations Between Peer Use, Costs and Benefits, Self-Efficacy, and Adolescent E-cigarette Use.
The effect of e-cigarettes on smoking cessation and cigarette smoking initiation: An evidence-based rapid review and meta-analysis.
Youth and young adult risk perceptions and behaviours in response to an outbreak of e-cigarette/vaping-associated lung injury (EVALI) in the USA.
*Cessation*

Effectiveness of Non-Nicotinic E-Cigarettes to Reduce Cue- and Abstinence-Induced Cigarette Craving in Non-Treatment Seeking Daily Dependent Smokers.
Electronic cigarettes' withdrawal severity symptoms among users during intermittent fasting: a cross-sectional study.
Do the associations between the use of electronic cigarettes and smoking reduction or cessation attempt persist after several years of use? Longitudinal analyses in smokers of the CONSTANCES cohort.
Interventions for Tobacco Cessation in Adults, Including Pregnant Persons: Updated Evidence Report and Systematic Review for the US Preventive Services Task Force.
Associations between electronic cigarette use and quitting behaviours among South African adult smokers.
Pilot Study of Electronic Nicotine Delivery Systems (ENDS) Cessation Methods.
Real-world vaping experiences and smoking cessation among cigarette smoking adults.
User pathways of e-cigarette use to support long term tobacco smoking relapse prevention: a qualitative analysis.
*Youth*

The relationship between asthma diagnosis and E-Cigarette use among youth and young adults: the mediation effects of anxiety, depression, and impulsivity and the moderation effects of substance use.
Sex Difference in the Association between Electronic Cigarette Use and Subsequent Cigarette Smoking among U.S. Adolescents: Findings from the PATH Study Waves 1-4.
Comparison of e-cigarette use prevalence and frequency by smoking status among youth in the United States, 2014-2019.
Youth Observation of E-Cigarette Use in or Around School, 2019.
Young Canadian e-Cigarette Users and the COVID-19 Pandemic: Examining Vaping Behaviors by Pandemic Onset and Gender.
*Harms and harm reduction*

Angiotensin-II type 1 receptor mediates pulmonary hypertension and right ventricular remodeling induced by inhaled nicotine.
A review of constituents identified in e-cigarette liquids and aerosols.
Review of data on chemical content in an aerosol resulting from heating a tobacco or a solution used in e-cigarettes and in the smoke generated from the reference cigarettes.
Vaporization characteristics and aerosol optical properties of electronic cigarettes.
Electronic Cigarette Solvents, Pulmonary Irritation and Endothelial Dysfunction:Role of Acetaldehyde and Formaldehyde.
Biomarkers of Toxicant Exposure and Inflammation Among Women of Reproductive Age Who Use Electronic or Conventional Cigarettes.
Reduction of bronchial response to mannitol after partial switch from conventional tobacco to electronic cigarette consumption.
Enamel staining with e-cigarettes, tobacco heating products and modern oral nicotine products compared with cigarettes and snus: An in vitro study.
Headspace analysis of E-cigarette fluids using comprehensive two dimensional GCGC-TOF-MS reveals the presence of volatile and toxic compounds.
Systematic review of biomarker findings from clinical studies of electronic cigarettes and heated tobacco products.
Determination of polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons (PAHs) in smoking cessation aids by using high-performance liquid chromatography.
E-cig vapor condensate alters proteome and lipid profiles of membrane rafts: impact on inflammatory responses in A549 cells.
Electronic cigarette aerosols alter the expression of cisplatin transporters and increase drug resistance in oral cancer cells.
E-cigarette use and respiratory disorders: an integrative review of converging evidence from epidemiological and laboratory studies.
Metabolome-wide association study of flavorant vanillin exposure in bronchial epithelial cells reveals disease-related perturbations in metabolism.
*Misc*

Potential factors affecting the free base nicotine in electronic cigarette aerosol.
Potential revenue from taxing e-cigarettes and comparison of annual costs of daily e-cigarette use versus daily cigarette smoking among South African adults.
A review of nicotine-containing electronic cigarettes-Trends in use, effects, contents, labelling accuracy and detection methods.
Electronic cigarette refill liquids: Nicotine content, presence of child-resistant packaging, and in-shop compounding.
Cleaning up the science: the need for an ontology of consensus scientific terms in e-cigarette research.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

